# The Wrestler



## Jade Tigress (May 13, 2009)

Anyone see this movie yet? I thought Mickey Rourke was great, but overall it was a depressing movie.


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2009)

I thought it was an excellent movie. I agree it was depressing, but Mickey Rourke really made the character come alive. I highly recommend it.


----------



## jarrod (May 13, 2009)

just watched it yesterday.  i was expecting a little more "rocky" & a little less "taxi driver".  good movie but what a bummer.

jf


----------



## harlan (May 13, 2009)

An 'almost' kinda movie. If it had just a bit more of documentary feel...if it had a bit more plot/character development, etc. I liked it. I kept expecting him to tweak out, go nuts...all these little spots in the movie where Rourke brings out that this nice guy mellowness. Very low-key movie, like his character, but I didn't think it was depressing.

My favorite scene is where the old guys are sitting around in the room looking to sell mememtos, half of them asleep, and there is nobody around buying. I'm not nostalgic for the 'old days' of wrestling, but the movie did make me think about the current frenzy regarding MMA and put it in a slightly different light.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 13, 2009)

jarrod said:


> just watched it yesterday.  i was expecting a little more "rocky" & a little less "taxi driver".  good movie but what a bummer.
> 
> jf



That's about it in a nutshell. :asian:

It was really a good movie, just not what I was expecting.



harlan said:


> An 'almost' kinda movie. If it had just a bit more of documentary feel...if it had a bit more plot/character development, etc. I liked it. I kept expecting him to tweak out, go nuts...all these little spots in the movie where Rourke brings out that this nice guy mellowness. Very low-key movie, like his character, but I didn't think it was depressing.
> 
> My favorite scene is where the old guys are sitting around in the room looking to sell mememtos, half of them asleep, and there is nobody around buying. I'm not nostalgic for the 'old days' of wrestling, but the movie did make me think about the current frenzy regarding MMA and put it in a slightly different light.



My favorite scenes were at the deli counter. He makes the best of it. Tries hard and is personable with the customers, and the other scene where he's "had it up to here".


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 13, 2009)

I felt that it portrayed the life of the old time wrestlers as I imagine it was for many. Hard work/little money then your over the hill with bills to pay


----------



## girlbug2 (May 13, 2009)

I thought it was very profound. There's the themes of how our culture glorifies youth and throws away anybody over a certain age (Marissa Tomei is too old to be hot? _Really_?) and the broader theme of the Passion of the Christ. The fellow wrestlers were the disciples, the stripper was Mary Magdalene, and later, played the dual role of Peter...not sure if his daughter was intended as Judas or not.

I thought about this movie often in the week after I saw it. Superior acting all around and what I felt was a sincere portrait of what it's probably like behind the scenes of entertainment wrestling. A very no-BS film.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 13, 2009)

harlan said:


> My favorite scene is where the old guys are sitting around in the room looking to sell mememtos, half of them asleep, and there is nobody around buying. I'm not nostalgic for the 'old days' of wrestling, but the movie did make me think about the current frenzy regarding MMA and put it in a slightly different light.



Their time will come someday when it happens to them. It is with all popular sports figures... once they retire they're usually replaced by someone else in the spotlight and the cycle goes on. 

I haven't seen this and was wanting to see it at first although I'm not a big WWF wrestling type fan... or even a fan at all (think it's stupid and FAKE! :lol: ), but if there is a human story in the film then I'll probably watch it... but the critics bombed on it... probably because of what you all observed... depressing. 
Well, to quote the Moody Blues... "isn't life strange?" 

I'll look for it soon.


----------



## girlbug2 (May 13, 2009)

LOL the critics loved this movie..check out the 97% tomatometer!


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2009)

It really was excellent!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 14, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> I haven't seen this and was wanting to see it at first although I'm not a big WWF wrestling type fan... or even a fan at all (think it's stupid and FAKE! :lol: ),.



The behind the scenes scenes were great. All the wrestlers getting together, matches set, and discussing their plan *you do this, I'll do that*... *are you ok with this move* ... getting in the ring and beating the crap out of each other then going backstage and telling each other *great job*. It was very cool to watch.


----------

